# Looking for something....



## Mr.Mantid (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello dudes,

I'm looking for an enclosure that has seperate chambers, maybe something that can house multiple nymphs so that they each have their own chamber.

Thanks,

Señor Mantid


----------



## Arwen9 (Mar 23, 2011)

You could build your own.

I took a 20 gal aquarium and some cheap picture frames, sans pictures, and made my own three-chambered mantis enclosure. Some of the pics are on my blog in my signature.

You could use more frames/screen, or smaller containers and create as many chambers as you'd like.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 23, 2011)

I have this container, with the four holes it is easy to feed four quickly, but is only 2" tall, so only works for a little while and then have to move them.  

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=17826


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Mar 23, 2011)

Midwestern Girl said:


> You could build your own.
> 
> I took a 20 gal aquarium and some cheap picture frames, sans pictures, and made my own three-chambered mantis enclosure. Some of the pics are on my blog in my signature.
> 
> You could use more frames/screen, or smaller containers and create as many chambers as you'd like.


That is very cool! If I had the time, resources and money I would definatley do something along those lines.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Mar 23, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> I have this container, with the four holes it is easy to feed four quickly, but is only 2" tall, so only works for a little while and then have to move them.
> 
> http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=17826


I remember reading that post!  I am looking for something a tad bit taller with more volume and maybe a few more compartments each with their own lid so that I can keep them to at least L4/L5. The purpose of this is to feed the little guys faster; if I can't find a home like this, maybe I need to implement a faster way to feed them?

As of right now I am rearing 11 odontomantis sp. and 6 freshly hatched ghost nymphs so it always takes up time to feed each individual mantis. I don't know how you pros do it.


----------



## Arwen9 (Mar 23, 2011)

Mr.Mantid said:


> That is very cool! If I had the time, resources and money I would definatley do something along those lines.


heh. If you go the thrift store/second hand shop/garage sale route, it's not too expensive. It cost me between $20-$40 to set that up.

But for what you're describing, I don't think it'll work for you as much. At least not while they're small. My mantids were Chinese and were already L4 and molted to L5 within a few days, so size wasn't much of a problem. lol.


----------



## sporeworld (Mar 24, 2011)

I used a container i found at the fabric store very similar to this:

While it served the purpose of multi-viewing my nmphs, it was a logistical problem getting them out! I cut holes and plugged them (like Hibuscusmile did) but the grief of cleaning and moving just wasn't worth it.







I thought I might try my hand at something more stackable - cut holes, attach netting, that sort of thing. Something like this:






Now I'm thinking the problem isn't the multiple containers themselves, just the display and organization of them. So (if i were of a mind to do it), I'd probably do something like a cupcake tower. Metal arms to plop the individual containers into - all on a lazy Susan for viewing. Like so (but without the cupcakes):






Here's something similar I did for silkmoths, but on a msaller, somewhat silly scale:






hope this gets the juices flowing...


----------



## Rick (Mar 24, 2011)

I use a lot of those little 2.5 gallon aquariums with the glass dividers. I cut a notch in the center and turn it into three small enclosures.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 24, 2011)

I say there old chap, keep the cupcakes :lol: 

I use the fruit fly bottles, I pupae and hatch in them and then stick the bottle top in hole in container letting out a few flies and move on! Pic of it in Bugatorium post somewhere.


----------



## d17oug18 (Mar 24, 2011)

i have a post where i build one out of screen and wood (1"x1"). It was about 6"x6"x1' each enclosure with full top lids, ill edit this post if i find the post.


----------

